

Fred Wilson hasn't done a 2012 deal - wslh
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/12/10/fred-wilson-hasnt-done-a-2012-deal/

======
wslh
Related to his latest post: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/putting-2012-to-
bed.html>

